# Kinetic Wave Power station



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 27, 2016)

Sorry @qubit something weird and wonderful....



The Wavestar machine draws energy from wave power with floats that rise and fall with the up and down motion of waves. The floats are attached by arms to a platform that stands on legs secured to the sea floor. The motion of the floats is transferred via hydraulics into the rotation of a generator, producing electricity. Wave Star has been testing a 1:10 machine since 2005 in Nissum Bredning, Denmark, it was taken out of duty in November 2011. A 1:2 Wave Star machine is in place in Hanstholm which has produced electricity to the grid since September 2009.







http://wavestarenergy.com/


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 27, 2016)

There have been so many versions of tidal and wave energy harnessing designs, this one looks more promising than most.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2016)

I still think they're rather impractical (6 MW is pathetic).  Ideally, we'd be building fusion power plants (100+MW) on those pylons and use tidal for auxiliary power.  They could produce hydrogen fuel for themselves and to sell, desalinate water for human consumption, and any excess power could be contributed to the grid.  Win-win-win.

The problem with things like these is they ruin coast lines and create hazards for ships.  In my view, they're not much better than oil rigs but oil rigs produce far more energy and that energy is in an easy to transport form.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Generating electricity in a puddle of water, what could go wrong.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Generating electricity in a puddle of water, what could go wrong.



No more risk than under a waterfall or the bottom of a Dam
It could be Called Hydro electric power generation


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah but they are land based, I can imagine the cable snapping in a storm and dropping in to the sea.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Yeah but they are land based, I can imagine the cable snapping in a storm and dropping in to the sea.


The Generation of electricity would be done on the Rig
Floating pontoons that are linked by mechanical levers connect the Floating pontoon to the power generators
The Dropping of a pontoon only breaks the linkage it does not put any power turbine into the ocean

Try to think of it like a Diesel engine upside down
the sea causes the pontoon to rise and fall like a piston ( which in effect it is)
it is connected by mechanical linkage ( Crank and conrod ) to a rotary Generator
the Ricipical motion of the pontoon rotates the crank which spins the on rig Generator which produces the electricity Does this give you a VERY GENERAL  idea of how its expected to work


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 28, 2016)

You didnt have to explain that to me. 
You do realise the power has to get from there to shore somehow don't you?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> You do realise the power has to get from there to shore somehow don't you?



Under Water power distribution is a Old well established proven and safe technology
FIRST USED IN 1811


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Under Water power distribution is a Old well established proven and safe technology
> FIRST USED IN 1811



pics or it didnt happen.......


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

pics in pdf 
link to PDF
https://www.iscpc.org/documents/?id=1755


----------



## Brusfantomet (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> You didnt have to explain that to me.
> You do realise the power has to get from there to shore somehow don't you?


For long stretches DC is used, and there they use one cable to shore, and the return goes in the water.

Also, 6 MW is actually not that small, in Norway there is a LOT of hydro power plants below 10 MW.

Then again, Hydro power is still the best renewable power source, since it has the quickest load response times and actually can store the energy until it is needed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2016)

PS how do you think the welsh get electricty  wales is almost always under water as it rains so often


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> PS how do you think the welsh get electricty  wales is almost always under water as it rains so often





thats odd...its not raining where the two nuclear power stations are.

 Pissing down everywhere else, which isnt so odd.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Apr 28, 2016)

Have you been to the west coast of Norway? I lived there for 2.5 years and dry tarmac was a rare sight (its part of the European rain forest) . Add to that higher mountains than Wales (still remember walking up Snowdon in shorts and sandals as a fat teenager with Brits in full mountain climbing equipment on the same track) and you end up with a contry where 98 % of the power comes from Hydro Power.

OT: I have little faith in the wave power installations with such large structures above the surface, one storm in the north sea will wash that thing away. A buoy design will fare much better, but will also be a even bigger risk for ships.
Placing it far offshore will fix the visual aspect of it at least.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

Brusfantomet said:


> still remember walking up Snowdon in shorts and sandals as a fat teenager with Brits in full mountain climbing equipment on the same track)



its 17 days since the last fatality in Snowdonia, the weather is very unpredictable hence the precautions taken by the wise.

10 days before that was the previous fatality.

http://www.llanberismountainrescue.co.uk/incidents


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 28, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Yeah but they are land based, I can imagine the cable snapping in a storm and dropping in to the sea.



Some of the largest windfarms in the world are offshore in salt water, power cables at sea are well proven (not to say that accidents don't happen!):


----------



## Brusfantomet (Apr 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> its 17 days since the last fatality in Snowdonia, the weather is very unpredictable hence the precautions taken by the wise.
> 
> 10 days before that was the previous fatality.
> 
> http://www.llanberismountainrescue.co.uk/incidents



The track up we walked was not exactly challenging, and in fog no equipment is going to save you anyway (except from exposure).


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2016)

Brusfantomet said:


> The track up we walked was not exactly challenging, and in fog no equipment is going to save you anyway (except from exposure).




We turned round last time i went. I grew up in the Brecon Beacons, soldiers die during  training there nearly every year, 4 in one go a couple of years ago.......heat exhaustion.


----------

